# Evening walk



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Pipper's boots and coat are on and he is waiting to go for his walk on this cold snowy night! He actually LOVES this weather. He must be crazy!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Awww ... Pipper looks adorable! :wub: I love his coat and boots! They look so nice and warm. If this weather gets as cold (or actually freezing) as forecast, then Pipper might need ear muffs, too!:chili:

Tomorrow is supposed to be freezing here, with temperatures forecast as 30 degrees below normal ... at least abnormal for this time of year, in Ashburn. Yesterday, it was in the 60's! ... didn't even need a coat!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Poor boy hurt his front foot on his walk, same foot he has hurt a few times over the years. He is limping and can't get comfortable. Took him to after hours vet and they prescribed tramadol and metacam. Hope it kicks in fast because he's hurting a lot and can't lay still and get comfortable. :crying:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pippersmom said:


> Poor boy hurt his front foot on his walk, same foot he has hurt a few times over the years. He is limping and can't get comfortable. Took him to after hours vet and they prescribed tramadol and metacam. Hope it kicks in fast because he's hurting a lot and can't lay still and get comfortable. :crying:


Oh, no. Poor baby. :smcry:

Does he walk okay in his boots? It's interesting that you said he has hurt the same foot a few times over the years. Maybe it is knee related? 

Snowball has done well when he needed Tramadol after his surgeries. I am not familiar with metacam. I hope the medications help Pipper feel better soon. We always feel kind of helpless when our fluff babies are hurting.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh, no. Poor baby. :smcry:
> 
> Does he walk okay in his boots? It's interesting that you said he has hurt the same foot a few times over the years. Maybe it is knee related?
> 
> Snowball has done well when he needed Tramadol after his surgeries. I am not familiar with metacam. I hope the medications help Pipper feel better soon. We always feel kind of helpless when our fluff babies are hurting.



Pipper walks wonderfully in his boots. He loves them and gets excited when he sees them. I think he knows they keep his feet warm.
The pain in his foot isn't knee related. Its his front foot and it's hurting in his wrist area. I feel awful seeing him in pain.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pippersmom said:


> Pipper walks wonderfully in his boots. He loves them and gets excited when he sees them. I think he knows they keep his feet warm.
> The pain in his foot isn't knee related. Its his front foot and it's hurting in his wrist area. I feel awful seeing him in pain.


That's great that Pipper loves his boots. A long time ago I tried some boots on Snowball. He looked hilarious when trying them out! I have seen so many videos with other dogs trying to walk in them for the first time! I felt so bad for Snowball ... and yet I couldn't stop laughing when he tried them out ... well, I guess not bad enough, because I thought he looked so funny. But, I only left them on for a minute. The boots he had tried just didn't fit him right ... and I never tried another pair. Snowball doesn't go out in the cold or rainy weather to walk though ... so, it's not as important for him to wear boots.

Hopefully, the Tramadol will help Pipper sleep tonight. Poor little guy. Please give him some gentle hugs and squeezes from me.

On another note ... I cannot believe Administration finally helped me sign on to my Spoiled Maltese membership again. I wasn't intentionally not responding to posts.

I hope you and sweet Pipper sleep peacefully tonight.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh no Kathy, did he get hurt on ice? Kathy your such a good momma, I hope you all get rest tonight. 
I love his coat and little boots, years ago I made fleece dog shoes, when we wintered in AZ there was these little stickers that would get in between dogs pads, I sold so many pairs of botties

I just said a prayer for Pipper , I will check in tomorrow and


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh no Kathy, did he get hurt on ice? Kathy your such a good momma, I hope you all get rest tonight.
> I love his coat and little boots, years ago I made fleece dog shoes, when we wintered in AZ there was these little stickers that would get in between dogs pads, I sold so many pairs of botties
> 
> I just said a prayer for Pipper , I will check in tomorrow and


I don't know how he hurt it Paula but I think he must have twisted it somehow. He was fine when he got home from his walk and rolled around his ball for a couple of minutes and then suddenly he was limping. He loves the snow so much and just goes crazy out there so he probably hurt it when walking. 
It took about 2 hours after taking the tramadol before he was finally able to sleep but then he slept the whole night. I on the other hand didn't sleep at all. I lay there awake all night so I could hear if he was restless. He is still limping badly this morning but I know from other times he hurt this same foot that it takes a couple of days of meds and rest for him to feel better. Wish it was me with the sore foot instead of my boy. :crying:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> That's great that Pipper loves his boots. A long time ago I tried some boots on Snowball. He looked hilarious when trying them out! I have seen so many videos with other dogs trying to walk in them for the first time! I felt so bad for Snowball ... and yet I couldn't stop laughing when he tried them out ... well, I guess not bad enough, because I thought he looked so funny. But, I only left them on for a minute. The boots he had tried just didn't fit him right ... and I never tried another pair. Snowball doesn't go out in the cold or rainy weather to walk though ... so, it's not as important for him to wear boots.
> 
> Hopefully, the Tramadol will help Pipper sleep tonight. Poor little guy. Please give him some gentle hugs and squeezes from me.
> 
> ...


Marie, I'm so happy that you were finally able to get back on SM. It was sad to not see the long time members on here anymore.
Pipper finally fell asleep and slept all night but I didn't sleep at all. I was listening for him to be restless. He is still hurting a lot this morning. Hopefully there will be some improvement by the end of today. I imagine the inflammatory will take a few days to work.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

pippersmom said:


> Poor boy hurt his front foot on his walk, same foot he has hurt a few times over the years. He is limping and can't get comfortable. Took him to after hours vet and they prescribed tramadol and metacam. Hope it kicks in fast because he's hurting a lot and can't lay still and get comfortable. :crying:


Poor little boy. I was going to say what a wonderful word it is when you get a walk. Get better soon little one.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

oh, poor baby


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I have tried to keep him off his feet as much as possible today. If I can't sit with him I put him in his crate so he doesn't wander around. As soon as he stands on his feet to eat or when I carry him outside and put him down to pee the foot REALLY hurts. He gets all scared looking and starts shaking. As long as I keep him off the foot he's not shaking. I hope the Metacam works real soon. The tramadol helps him only if he's not on his feet. Please let him feel better tomorrow because it's breaking my heart to see him so sad and in pain.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh Kathy, poor little Pipper, I wonder if he sprained his foot, I will be praying for him.
I will check in tomorrow, I hope you all get rest tonight


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pippersmom said:


> I have tried to keep him off his feet as much as possible today. If I can't sit with him I put him in his crate so he doesn't wander around. As soon as he stands on his feet to eat or when I carry him outside and put him down to pee the foot REALLY hurts. He gets all scared looking and starts shaking. As long as I keep him off the foot he's not shaking. I hope the Metacam works real soon. The tramadol helps him only if he's not on his feet. Please let him feel better tomorrow because it's breaking my heart to see him so sad and in pain.


Kathy, I hope Pipper is feeling better tonight. The meds should have taken effect by now.

Because I wasn't able to sign in to SM for so long ... I might have missed some details along the way in regard to Pipper's foot. So thus, a few questions. Was an x-ray taken on his foot to help diagnose that is where the problem has been? And, if so ... what was the diagnosis? A fracture? Arthritis? You mentioned this has happened before ... with his foot causing him to feel pain.

I fell and broke a bone in my ankle earlier this year. It was a nightmare. The pain was so bad that I couldn't stand at all until the doctor placed the boot/brace on my foot/calf area. The only way the doctor could diagnose for sure where my ankle was fractured was to take x-rays. So, that is why I asked if Pipper has had an x-ray on his foot. 

in addition, I ask ... because sometimes if Snowball's luxating patella is bothering him a little bit ... one might think it is his foot bothering him, instead of his knee. Snowball did have x-rays taken a long time ago ... and that confirmed he has a luxating patella. In Snowball's case, however, it has never been a big issue ... just every once in a while it gets out of joint and then goes back into place on it's own. So, surgery was never recommended for him. For years, he has taken Dasuquin and that has helped tremendously. Actually, Dasuquin and/or Cosequin work wonders for many dogs. It is a joint health supplement. 

I am sharing this with you because you are a worrier, like me ... and so I thought it might help if Pipper would end up having any other joint issues that often they can be stabilized with the proper treatment. And it does not always mean surgery is necessary. 

As our fluff babies get older, we start to see changes, healthwise ... just like humans. Like arthritis. The weather doesn't help. Maybe that is causing the pain in Pipper's foot? 

Please let us know how Pipper is doing when you find time to update. Sending gentle hugs for sweet and precious Pipper. :wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kathy, I hope Pipper is feeling better tonight. The meds should have taken effect by now.
> 
> Because I wasn't able to sign in to SM for so long ... I might have missed some details along the way in regard to Pipper's foot. So thus, a few questions. Was an x-ray taken on his foot to help diagnose that is where the problem has been? And, if so ... what was the diagnosis? A fracture? Arthritis? You mentioned this has happened before ... with his foot causing him to feel pain.
> 
> ...


When Pipper had this same thing 2 years ago they did xrays and nothing showed up in the xray, not even arthritis of any kind so they said it was a soft tissue injury. It is definitely his front left foot, not his knees because he holds that foot up. It also came on so suddenly. He was fine before his walk and limping 5 minutes after he got home. It's not that he's not used to going for walks either, he gets walked usually twice a day for very long walks. He loves his walks. I feel so bad. I have only been up for 5 minutes but so far he's not feeling better. I KNOW that the inflammatory takes a few days to work but I want him better now. I just want my active happy little boy back.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Oh my gosh Kathy, poor little Pipper, I wonder if he sprained his foot, I will be praying for him.
> I will check in tomorrow, I hope you all get rest tonight


I have only been up for 5 minutes Paula but so far he's still hurting. I just want to take this hurt away for him. I feel so sad!!!!!! If he's not showing signs of feeling better by noon I'm going to call the vet and ask them how long this is supposed to take. I'm sitting here in tears because I don't want him to be hurting.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Is he doing any better?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Is he doing any better?


No, not yet. He just had his 2nd dose of Metacam this morning ( it's only given every 24 hrs) so I'm hoping that I will see an improvement today. I already sent an email to the vet asking how soon I should see an improvement. Emails take a few hours to get a response. I know it takes a while to feel better but this is just so sad. The tramadol is given every 12 hours but the bit of pain relief he gets from it doesn't seem to last the 12 hours. I'm so upset for my boy.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I took him back to the vet to get his foot xrayed. The vets were all in a staff meeting right now so they will read the xrays and call me later. He is STILL in so much pain I have to make sure there isn't anything broken.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pippersmom said:


> I took him back to the vet to get his foot xrayed. The vets were all in a staff meeting right now so they will read the xrays and call me later. He is STILL in so much pain I have to make sure there isn't anything broken.


Kathy, I am so sorry Pipper is still in so much pain. Hopefully, after you receive the x-ray report ... then the doctor can better determine what medical treatments can help alleviate the pain and discomfort that Pipper is feeling. 

I will be checking in for an update. I feel so bad for you, Kathy. Again, most of us have experienced our fluff babies suffering from pain and/or discomfort. And, we feel helpless when we don't know what to do to help them feel better.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Kathy, I am so sorry Pipper is still in so much pain. Hopefully, after you receive the x-ray report ... then the doctor can better determine what medical treatments can help alleviate the pain and discomfort that Pipper is feeling.
> 
> I will be checking in for an update. I feel so bad for you, Kathy. Again, most of us have experienced our fluff babies suffering from pain and/or discomfort. And, we feel helpless when we don't know what to do to help them feel better.


x-ray was normal. No sign of fractures or dislocations or anything. I guess it's a soft tissue injury like they suspected. It's good that nothing showed on x-ray but I just want him to be happy again....soon!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh Kathy I was hoping little Pipper was doing better:blush:
I'm worried about him.
How did you all sleep last night 
I'm praying for him, I hope tomorrow he's feeling better


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Still no improvement. This just makes me want to cry. I'm praying that by later today he will start to feel better because then he will have had 3 doses of anti inflammatory. I know when a person is on antibiotic it usually takes about 3 days to feel better so maybe it's the same with this? He has to be so bored just laying there all day long for days now. I just wish I could make him better.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Kathy - I have trouble signing on here too. Can only do it on a browser I don't use. Poor Pipper. Have you taken him to your regular vet vs the ER? Or maybe see if there's an orthopedic specialist. There's nothing in his paw right? Just because he took that walk and soon after had issues. As for hanging around...sometimes our pups need crate rest and it's just the way things are so don't worry. Just love on him and if you have a stroller take him from room to room to be with you. Hope it starts to get better.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Kathy - I have trouble signing on here too. Can only do it on a browser I don't use. Poor Pipper. Have you taken him to your regular vet vs the ER? Or maybe see if there's an orthopedic specialist. There's nothing in his paw right? Just because he took that walk and soon after had issues. As for hanging around...sometimes our pups need crate rest and it's just the way things are so don't worry. Just love on him and if you have a stroller take him from room to room to be with you. Hope it starts to get better.


Sue, the ER vet is one of our regular vets. They just take turns being "on Call' for after hours every day. We have about 5 different vets that work at our clinic and every one of them has treated and knows Pipper. They checked over his paws and there is nothing there. He couldn't have gotten anything in it anyways because he had boots on to protect his feet from the cold and ice. I do take him from room to room with me, I just carry him everywhere.:blush: Just if I'm busy then I put him in his crate so he stays resting. I'm praying that by the end of today I notice some improvement. I want to see that mischievous look in his eyes again. When this same thing happened 2 years ago he started to show improvement on day 3.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Maybe, just maybe there is a slight improvement ( knock on wood ). He is moving around just a little bit but with his tail down and not looking happy. It's now a struggle to get the tramadol into him. He's figured out that he doesn't like it. Hopefully maybe I won't have to give it to him tomorrow because I don't think I can fool him anymore into taking it. Doesn't he look sad. :crying: Please pray for him that he feels better tomorrow.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:crying: oh Kathy, that picture makes so sad, you can see he isn't feeling well 
I have been praying for you and little Pipper, hopefully tomorrow he will be feeling back to his happy little self


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

There is more improvement this morning. :chili: He is still limping a bit but he has his tail up now and he actually thought he should go for a walk when we took him out for a pee. Obviously we're not walking him till he's totally better but I'm so happy that he felt well enough that he WANTED to go for one. Happy Saturday!!!!!!!!!!:chili:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

And this sure is a Happy Saturday for Pipper as well as everyone else in your family!! So happy to hear that he has improved enough to want to go out!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am glad he is doing so much better.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

pippersmom said:


> There is more improvement this morning. :chili: He is still limping a bit but he has his tail up now and he actually thought he should go for a walk when we took him out for a pee. Obviously we're not walking him till he's totally better but I'm so happy that he felt well enough that he WANTED to go for one. Happy Saturday!!!!!!!!!!:chili:


:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::wub::wub:

Good job little guy!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

My boy is totally back to normal!!!!!!!!!:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am so glad.


----------

